# PubMed- Subtypes of irritable bowel syndrome on Rome III criteria : a multi-center study.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Subtypes of irritable bowel syndrome on Rome III criteria : a multi-center study.*

J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2011 Sep 19;

Authors: Yao X, Yang YS, Cui LH, Zhao KB, Zhang ZH, Peng LH, Guo X, Sun G, Shang J, Wang WF, Feng J, Huang Q

Abstract
Background and Aims: To explore the distribution and clinical characteristics of four subtypes of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) based on Rome III criteria in Chinese. Methods: Consecutive 754 IBS outpatients from three tertiary hospitals in China were included. Diagnostic criteria were based on Rome II or Rome III. Results: Among 754 outpatients, 510(67.6%) patients met Rome II criteria, 735(97.5%) patients met Rome III criteria and 492(65.3%) patients met both criteria. Among 735 patients who met Rome III criteria, 66.3% were IBS with diarrhea (IBS-D), 14.7% were IBS with constipation (IBS-C), 4.2% were mixed IBS (IBS-M) and 14.8% were unsubtyped IBS (IBS-U). Most of IBS-D, IBS-C and IBS-M patients based on Rome III criteria matched to diarrhea-predominant IBS (D-IBS), constipation-predominant IBS (C-IBS) and alternating IBS(A-IBS) based on Rome II criteria respectively. Among IBS-U patients, 57.0%, 33.3% and 9.7% were C-IBS, D-IBS and A-IBS respectively. For IBS-M, the frequencies of bowel movements were stable in 48.4% patients and variable in 51.6% patients. Defecation urgency and straining were most frequent in IBS-M and least frequent in IBS-U patients than other subtypes. About 77.2% of IBS-U patients had abnormal stool frequency (<3/week or >3/day). Conclusion: Rome III criteria is more sensitive and practical in diagnosing IBS. IBS-D is the most frequent subtype, which is followed by IBS-U, IBS-C and IBS-M. IBS-U is a new subtype which warrants further studies.

PMID: 21929652 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

